# Info about PH shock, AKA Osmotic Shock.



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

After the death of 4 of my new Celestial Pearl Danios (despite drip acclimation over several hrs and constant temperature). I have been looking into PH shock more correctly known as Osmotic Shock. In my case the PH was not that different but my water is much harder than the water at the store so I think that may have been a factor. It took me a while to track down good info so I thought I'd share with anyone else who is interested:

Aquarium tropical fish disease diagnostics. Fish treatment. Sick fish, ill fish, cure fish.
Myths of pH Shock
Osmotic pressure - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki

Interestingly Osmotic Shock is not all bad, it is used in our favor when treating ich using salt baths for example, in this case it is the ich that is being shocked . Adjusting osmotic pressure can also be used to treat wounded or diseased fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good info. With all the care some of us put into acclimating fish to our water, what the fish is put through before you get it (assuming store bought) can't be controlled. Just one of the many reasons fish direct from breeders tend to live longer and are more resistant to future issues.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

This deserves a bump. If you have not read these your missing out on some good info.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Can we get a new member packet, not a packet per say but a pm with suggested links that includes this nitrogen cycle and other helpfull threads.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

+5

Great info!


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Such great articles! I have a handheld TDS meter and I never thought to test the water that new fish come in before adding to the tank. Haven't bought any new fish in awhile, but when I do I will be sure to test and compare my tank water with the transport water.

Thanks, that was great info!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I was really at a loss what happened to these fish, I've never lost a new arrival before but afterward the guy at the store said he had them in half RO water so it got me thinking about PH shock, I still can't be sure it was the problem with my fish but I suspect a combination of the fish being in poor condition and osmotic shock. It took me so long to find good info I thought it might help others. If you want to find more info the trick is to search for osmotic shock, not PH shock.

Usually it isn't a problem when buying locally because the water conditions are likely the same. Most of the time drip acclimation will remove any risk.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just wish your major stores started to use some type of acclimation process before they added fish to their tanks they get from their suppliers. Most just throw into their tanks.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ph and osmotic pressure aren't the same. Ph is a measure of the number of H+ ions in water. Osmotic pressure is the impact of salts on the diffusion of water through an organic membrane. Fish in fresh water are always battling water tryting to get into their bodies because their bodies have a higher salt content than the surrounding water. Fishes don't like sudden changes in the chemistry of the water they live in, be it ph or hardness.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

NeonShark666 said:


> Ph and osmotic pressure aren't the same. Ph is a measure of the number of H+ ions in water. Osmotic pressure is the impact of salts on the diffusion of water through an organic membrane. Fish in fresh water are always battling water tryting to get into their bodies because their bodies have a higher salt content than the surrounding water. Fishes don't like sudden changes in the chemistry of the water they live in, be it ph or hardness.


Thanks for making that clear. I refer to PH shock because that is the term people commonly use for what is actually osmotic shock. 

According to the above links research has shown that even sudden PH changes effect fish less than we think. What is more important is what causes the swing. PH swings caused by co2 use for example are tolerated well by fish, while the same swing caused by an increase in water hardness might kill fish from osmotic shock.


----------

